# Warranty on OTA Edge



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone made a warranty claim on an OTA Edge? On my Tivo acct it says something like "service only". It is a lifetime device. But as far as I know Tivo themselves does not sell any OTA Edge, they farmed them all out to Channel Master. So does that mean there is no warranty with Tivo for OTA Edge? They would have none to send out as replacements since Channel Master bought out the OTA models. Which is why I am wondering if anyone has made a claim with Tivo, and if so what happened. I don't think Channel Master has anything like Tivo's extended care. Definitely something I'd like to know, when I bought a couple OTA Edge I assumed I was getting regular Tivo warranty and extended care (up to five years with tiered replacement cost for devices purchased "new".) But when I see "service only" on my Tivo acct it makes me wonder. How would a warranty/extended care replacement be done?

Am also a bit curious about returns on OTA model. I assume would have to be done through Channel Master with Channel Master terms? Pretty much am curious how Tivo is involved with OTA Edge at this point, warranty, continual care and returns.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, my 2 OTA Edge are the 2 tuner 500GB model which is still being sold, for now. But how about the 2TB 4 tuner OTA model? Neither Tivo or Channel Master is selling that model anymore. So how would warranties/extended care/replacement go for the 2TB OTA model? I kind of think Edge is not being manufactured anymore, possibly even the cable model. Though Tivo still has cable models in stock, for sale and I assume warranty/continual care replacement. For sure if I bought a cable model it would be "new" as there is no continual care for refurb/renewed. And the cable model with lifetime is still pretty expensive......................


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

I see nothing in the continual care program terms that require the dvr to be purchased from TiVo, so I would think it would be covered.

https://vault.pactsafe.io/s/23140eac-7498-4f19-be3f-1f9c88ca59a7/legal.html#tivo-continual-care

However, if one has a 4-tuner Edge Antenna that needs to be replaced under the continual care program, I suspect TiVo will only be able to offer a 2-tuner model as a replacement unless they have some refurbs in stock.


----------

